# Mexican Omelet Roll-Ups with Avocado Sauce



## mish (Apr 29, 2005)

Mexican Omelet Roll-Ups with Avocado Sauce 
Makes 8 servings 

8 eggs 
2 tablespoons milk 
1 tablespoon margarine or butter 
1-1/2 cups (6 ounces) shredded Monterey Jack cheese 
1 large tomato, seeded and chopped 
1/4 cup chopped fresh cilantro 
8 (7-inch) corn tortillas 
1-1/2 cups salsa 
2 medium avocados, chopped 
1/4 cup sour cream 
2 tablespoons diced green chilies 
1 tablespoon fresh lemon juice 
1 teaspoon hot pepper sauce 
1/4 teaspoon salt 

Preheat oven to 350°F. Spray 13×9-inch baking dish with nonstick cooking spray. 

Whisk eggs and milk in medium bowl until blended. Melt margarine in large skillet over medium heat; add egg mixture to skillet. Cook and stir 5 minutes or until eggs are set, but still soft. Remove from heat. Stir in cheese, tomato and cilantro. 

Spoon about 1/3 cup egg mixture evenly down center of each tortilla. Roll up tortillas and place seam side down in prepared dish. Pour salsa evenly over tortillas. Cover tightly with foil and bake 20 minutes or until heated through.

Meanwhile, process avocados, sour cream, chilies, lemon juice, hot pepper sauce and salt in food processor or blender until smooth. Serve tortillas with avocado sauce.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 29, 2005)

Mish, this looks so good.  MY grandson's first birthday is coming up and my daughter wants me to make several types of pasta, and I'm wondering how several large pans of this would be with the pasta and salads...Think I'll give it a try..Since I'll have to feed 65 people (GULP) this would be a tasty addition..And a life saver 
Thanks for posting
kadesma


----------



## mish (Apr 30, 2005)

Thank you, Kadesma.

Aww, a first birthday. You must be so proud. Congrats to you n yours. Yikes, cooking for 65?! (Hello Domino's.) I've never tried omlettes & a pasta dish, but I always keep an open mind. Maybe, try making the dish first to see if you likey. I always experiment on myself first, then 86 it, or tweak it up a bit to my liking.


----------



## Erik (Apr 30, 2005)

something to use up my guacamole with!!!


----------



## mish (Apr 30, 2005)

Yep, liked the idea too of putting guac on an omelette.


----------



## amber (Apr 30, 2005)

Mish, 

I love all the ingredients you mentioned!  I've tried my hand at breakfast burittos, which is similiar to your ideas, but the guacamole is the tip of the iceburg.  Thanks for the recipe


----------



## Shunka (May 1, 2005)

I have this copied and saved!! looks sooo good! Thank you for posting it.


----------

